# Jigs & Snapper rigs



## TimW Texas (May 20, 2009)

I been playing around with my jigs and have added Mylar tubing and left my tag tails a little longer on my hook. The reason I want to put my jigs in with the cigar minnows, so that will help to hold the smell of the minnows. Our snapper rigs pre made 60 Lb. 7 strand wire 4 oz.weight 8/0 circle hook 3X <h4>Attached thumbnail(s)</h4><ul>[*] [*] [*] [*] [/list]


----------

